# Olentangy and Alum Creek



## DrChip

For those of you in the Columbus area...

I'm wondering what stretches of the Olentangy River and Alum Creek (or other local creeks) are passable via canoe/kayak for someone with little experience in a canoe (and no experience in a kayak). For instance, how hard would it be to drift/paddle and fish from Delaware or Highbanks Metropark, say, to the OSU campus area on the Olentangy? Or what about Alum Creek -- is it navigable from the resevoir or the Easton area down to Main Street or below? I know there are lowhead dams in places on these creeks, but not sure how many and how hard it would be to get around them. And, not sure if there are other obstacles that would make it not worth it -- since I almost never see any kind of boats on these waters when I drive over them.

I'm just curious, as I'm contemplating getting either a tube (used to have one back in the 80s fishing ponds and loved it) or maybe a canoe or kayak to take me where my aluminum bass boat can't go. I figure if I stick to ponds the tube makes the most sense since it's lighter easier to transport through the woods (plus cheaper!). But, if I could also more fish larger stretches of the local creeks in the summer that might make a kayak or canoe worth it.

Thanks for any input...

chip


----------



## creekwalker

I'm not in the Columbus area, but I drive by that area of the Olentangy several times a year when heading up to my in-laws. I would be curious about the floatability of that area.

As for what to buy, check the past threads here. It is probably the most often asked question since this sub-forum was created. What to buy? I don't know that a float tube has been a choice yet, but in my opinion, I think you are thinking straight - float tubes are better for packing to small ponds, although a kayak isn't out of the question. I have a kayak, a canoe, and a float tube. I hardly use the tube anymore, but I don't fish ponds all that much either. I mainly use my yak for fishing just about anything these days.

Usually the choices are canoe, kayak, or pontoon on the past threads, but I still think they would be a good resource.

CW


----------



## tpet96

Only if you are willing to pick up yoru kayak or canoe, and carry it bankside down across the lowhead roller dams on the river. There are quite a few up around highbanks area, not sure about campus anymore.


----------



## DrChip

Thanks creekwalker -- yeah, I've read through the threads about canoe vs. kayak and have started to search catalogs for more information. I can't see much use for either if I can't fish the creeks with them, since for the lakes I have a bigger boat and for the ponds (e.g., AEP, the ponds at Delaware State Park) the belly boat is lighter to carry in and leaves the hands free for casting while the feet do the paddline. Although, I did see this Hobie foot-powered kayak on a fishing show that looked interesting...

So, to me, the question is whether these central ohio creeks are floatable for significant distances to facilitate finding good holes and also for some adventure later when my little one gets old enough...

chip


----------



## flytyer

Drchip, check out www.hobiecat.com


----------



## Howstar

I've been fishing the Olentangy for 20yrs or so and it is one of the best places in Central Ohio to catch fish. Early spring is great before the spring rains come. I've caught several 3-4lb bass in about every section I've ever fished. I've spent most of my time fishing between or near Post Rd and Campus. I find your best set up is an ultralight set up with a 1/16th oz jig and a 2 or 3 inch Pumpkin seed power bait and a rattle. I've run out of rattles recently and can't say you need them. I have a 13ft sit atop I've used for the last 2 yrs and it works great. There's only a couple of roller damns from post rd down to campus where the waters range from about 2 inches to 6 or 7 feet near some of the roller damns. You can wade this river most places but it's a little deep the further south you go. Post rd north is fairly shallow with nice with nice 4-6 ft wholes and lots of bolder rocks. From 161 south you get more muddy bottoms as it winds it's way through a couple of roller damns one at 161 and 3 more between North Broadway and Akerman rd. North of Post rd I'm not sure. Gets kinda shallow in some spots but slushing up the shallow rapids pulling the canoe or kayak it do able. Your better off wading if your taking your float tube. Only South of North Broadway is deep enough for tubes which I have done until I lost one of my flippers. Can you say Charlie Brown Bobber.  I've been debating the trip from Deleware to Campus. It's about 22miles so a little more then a days trip and camping on the bank might be a problem because your going to be in someones back yard or a park in most cases. Then again we got some Homeless guys living across the river so anythings possible. I've got a long standing dispute with the beaver down the street from me and he likes to grab the bottom of my kayak and come up the other side and splash me with tail. "Smack". I retort, "Damn You Beaver!!" and then catch me a couple more Bass before calling it a night. I've caught Largemouth,smallies,Rock Bass, crappies, bluegill, carp and an occasional Muscle. It's not surprising to have a 100 bass day on the lazy Olentangy just not all keepers and of course I'd hesitate to eat anything out of there. Keep the Bump on the Stump.


----------



## FOSR

Besides the dams, expect a lot of riffles and pools. You can sometimes go a long way before you have to get out and pull over a riffle. The Scioto is similar but stonier (limestone and granite rocks instead of shale flakes).


----------



## stephsgotbait

Hey DrChip,

I'm in Clintonville (8 minutes from campus) and go to a great little spot. It's a great place to shore fish, I go about once a week and have decent luck there. Also, at the same spot theres a walkdown area where you could very easily drop in a kayak/canoe...just a minute walk from the car, can't beat that. And the water is deep enough. In fact, I am in the process of buying a canoe, I've done a ton of research and am going to West Marine on Sawmill this week to check out the one I have in mind. If you want to know my fishing spo, please PM me. I'd be happy to meet up with you there sometime if you're interested,too, and we could talk small crafts. I'm looking to buy a royalex or poly made canoe, tandem. And I'm happy to let you know my fishing spot, too.  Stephanie


----------



## DrChip

Talk about a blast from the past -- a dead thread of mine from two years ago is picked up. What timing! FYI, I ultimately decided against buying a canoe back then; instead, I upgraded my bass boat. 

Funny, though, I'm back in the market for a canoe now. Steph, if you're looking at the Old Town 147, go to Dicks -- they've got it $100 cheaper ($500) than West Marine. And, they've got them on the floor -- I didn't see any canoes at West Marine on Sawmill this past weekend (although they do sell them according to the Web site). That's the canoe I'm considering right now...


----------



## Michael D'angelo

stephsgotbait said:


> Hey DrChip,
> 
> I'm in Clintonville (8 minutes from campus) and go to a great little spot. It's a great place to shore fish, I go about once a week and have decent luck there. Also, at the same spot theres a walkdown area where you could very easily drop in a kayak/canoe...just a minute walk from the car, can't beat that. And the water is deep enough. In fact, I am in the process of buying a canoe, I've done a ton of research and am going to West Marine on Sawmill this week to check out the one I have in mind. If you want to know my fishing spo, please PM me. I'd be happy to meet up with you there sometime if you're interested,too, and we could talk small crafts. I'm looking to buy a royalex or poly made canoe, tandem. And I'm happy to let you know my fishing spot, too.  Stephanie


Hi, Iam close to Clintonville,, Where about is your spot ? thanks, Mike


----------



## fishwendel2

A 13 year old post still going strong!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

